# P22 for first gun



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey all. New to shooting, so I've been looking for something to take to the range once or twice a month. Nothing for defense. I found some steals on Buds for the P22 and wanted to know what you guys thought of the model. Pros and cons? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I own one and like it
so does wife
get the laser also


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't say enough good about it. I've got around 2K rounds through mine and it just keeps chuggin along. The only problems I've had with it have been ammo related.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I like mine!


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Shot my friends at the weekend and was so impressed I ordered mine last night. Only problem he has is, he's too lazy to clean it.:smt076
Should get my 2-tone in about 15 days.
Buy one and enjoy.
fusil


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

fusil said:


> Shot my friends at the weekend .... he has is, he's too lazy to clean it.:smt076


Don't blame you, gotta keep it clean.:anim_lol:


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

My brother and I both bought one and really enjoy them. While cleaning it one day I decided to check the barrel and found it had loosened up a bit. I dissassembled, cleaned it, reassembled it and tightened it with the supplied wrench. I did my brothers P22 barrel as well. A great performer, fun to shoot - love it! I clean it after every session.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

My wife has the P22 and she loves it. Nice little gun, very accurate. Only trouble with hers was it doesn't like Federal ammo. It will shoot anything else..Blazer, Remington, Winchester, you name it other than Federal.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would buy a P22 in a heartbeat, if I wasn't planning to move. For *me* the gun fit my hands very well (small hands, long fingers) The only words of caution I have would be, like all .22's it is picky about the ammo you feed it. I use CCI Mini-Mags exclusively and I have had very good results. Others have had good luck with other brands, but CCI MM seem to be the standard. The P22 does like to fling brass at you, I have had more then a few rounds bounce off my head and shoulders and at least one off of my shooting glasses (Yikes!!)

Here are two links that helped me out:

The Walter Page(Sanitarium)at Rimfire *link deleted*
- The guys know this gun better then any!

The P22 Bible (More info then most will *ever* need)
http://www.freespeech.com/1917-1911M_P22_bible.pdf

If your range has any to rent, do so! Always wear your eyes and ears, and stay safe!


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I love mine.


----------



## wrfalcon77 (Jun 11, 2009)

*i have a 22*

that i absolutely love to shoot...i am defintely not a gun expert but will say to me its an excellent to learn with. For first time shooters that are not used to being around guns i think it is good. for the fact that it is not a intimidating as some others. It is easy to master the basic and get tight shot groups before moving up if you decide to.


----------

